# Are you a blog writer or a blog reader?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've never been big on blogs, writing or reading. Sometimes it's nice to find someone who has really encouraging words to live by, which I will browse through. A friend on PerC convinced me that I should blog about what I'm going through right now since I have a knack for writing and am good at explaining things. I did a few posts and a lot of people thanked me and voiced interest in hearing more, so I've been keeping them up on and off.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm more of a blog reader- I subscribe to dozens of blogs through my RSS reader that I read on a regular basis. I also write two blogs- a professional one and a more personal one but I haven't been the most diligent about keeping them up. I want to write entries that add new insights and are interesting. I don't want to write the same stuff everyone else writes about and I don't want to write entries just for the sake of having one.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I read blogs. I feel it takes too much for me to write something properly structured.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Both, however quite infrequently.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't fit any of the options proposed.

I don't write blogs because I am not interested in exposing my life and creations on this specific platform, however I am a good critique writer and engage in artistic creations (poems). 

I read blogs sometimes and have tried to be a blog writer but I don't like it. I can't structure it the way I want, am always deleting articles because I don't like them anymore or think they don't fit in the blog, etc.

I don't consider myself to be good at writing blogs but I don't consider myself to have no writing skills or be uncreative.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a blog now! Finally! It's not the best as far as writing but it has a lot of nice pictures that appeal to me. 

Aesthetic Dreams


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I like writing but I don't currently have a blog... I should start one again.


----------

